# Kayfun Monster V2 Giveaway Baby



## Gizmo (27/7/15)

As Rob Fisher said "The Monster V2 is an amazing flavour making RTA"

With that bombshell, we would like to give one away free of charge.

All you need to do is post a photo with your device, blowing some clouds with a Vape King image attached to it..

If you also post a Vape King testimonial here https://www.google.co.za/search?q=v...8#lrd=0x1e957154fe04096f:0x9ece99af69e2a86e,2

That gives you bonus points.

Competition ends 31st at 12AM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Still closed?


----------



## Gizmo (2/8/15)

Yup sorry its over.. Nobody wanted a free Kayfun Monster


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)




----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Yup sorry its over.. Nobody wanted a free Kayfun Monster


Oh no! I had such a busy week, totally missed the deadline 

Nobody wants one of these as bad as I do 

Sucks!

Bugger!


----------



## gman211991 (2/8/15)

I still want one too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

gman211991 said:


> I still want one too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hehe welcome to the club mate


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/15)

Monster Kayfun 2 is a Chicken Dinner!


----------



## gman211991 (2/8/15)

It's on my birthday wish list but alas student life has me by the short and curlys in terms of vape gear budget

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Monster Kayfun 2 is a Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 32654
> View attachment 32655


Rubbing salt in the wounds right there mr fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Rubbing salt in the wounds right there mr fisher



My humble apologies... but I have to say I hated Kayfuns more than life itself back in the old days because I bought quite a few Kayfuns because that was all the rage... however all of them were complete crap and leaked like Mofo's as Hi Ho @Silver said... and when I got this one I was expecting the same issue... If you leave the Kayfun Monster for a day or two there will be some juice in the air holes but if you are using it then it doesn't leak one bit and the flavour is amazing... this is not like the old Kayfun Clones...

So the short answer is I am excited about the tank.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My humble apologies... but I have to say I hated Kayfuns more than life itself back in the old days because I bought quite a few Kayfuns because that was all the rage... however all of them were complete crap and leaked like Mfo's as Hi Ho @Silver said... and when I got this one I was expecting the same issue... If you leave the Kayfun Monster for a day or two there will be some juice in the air holes but if you are using it then it doesn't leak one bit and the flavour is amazing... this is not like the old Kayfun Clones...
> 
> So the short answer is I am excited about the tank.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

I'm gonna take a chance that @Gizmo is in a good mood and let's a late entry sneak in

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Okay, we have decided to let this run till next week monday @ 11:00AM 

Get your entries in.

BTW great entry Bumblebee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Okay, we have decided to let this run till next week monday @ 11:00AM
> 
> Get your entries in.
> 
> BTW great entry Bumblebee


WooHoo!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

As a added bonus we throwing in a bottle of each King Royale flavour nic strength of your choice 3/6/12

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> As a added bonus we throwing in a bottle of each King Royale flavour in 6MG


Wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo
Thanks gizmo


----------



## Riaz (3/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm gonna take a chance that @Gizmo is in a good mood and let's a late entry sneak in
> 
> View attachment 32687


Nice one bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

@BumbleBee - full marks for the co-ord in taking that photo 
it's quite a skill to take a great cloud blowing selfie
That one of yours was superb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (3/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> As a added bonus we throwing in a bottle of each King Royale flavour nic strength of your choice 3/6/12


Oh Wow!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - full marks for the co-ord in taking that photo
> it's quite a skill to take a great cloud blowing selfie
> That one of yours was superb


Thanks, but I can't take all the credit. I had a bit of help from @Bumblebabe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Onset of a silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Okay, we have decided to let this run till next week monday @ 11:00AM
> 
> Get your entries in.
> 
> BTW great entry Bumblebee


Extra points for effort and awesomeness?


----------



## Gizmo (3/8/15)

Extra point for testimonial here

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=v...8#lrd=0x1e957154fe04096f:0x9ece99af69e2a86e,2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> Onset of a silver
> 
> View attachment 32708


Pun intended?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Extra point for testimonial here
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=v...8#lrd=0x1e957154fe04096f:0x9ece99af69e2a86e,2


I haven't used my Google+ account in decades, missioned a new password..... testimonial done. Yes, I'm serious about this RTA!


----------



## Average vapor Joe (3/8/15)

Review done


----------



## steamvent (3/8/15)

My first cloud fogged out the brand but what else can you expect from Vape kings own premium brand. (Punt punt)  




Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Edit: Pics re-sized and flipped by an undercover Autobot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/8/15)

steamvent said:


> My first cloud fogged out the brand but what else can you expect from Vape kings own premium brand. (Punt punt)
> View attachment 32725
> View attachment 32726
> 
> ...


Spiderman is in the house!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steamvent (3/8/15)

@BumbleBee thank you so much. Thought it might seem a bit overkill if I said how hard I had tried with sticking everything to the ceiling. He he he. Oh yes and my review is done.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/8/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

Can't wait


----------



## Achmat89 (8/8/15)

Hope its not too late too enter =D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (9/8/15)

last minute entry sorry wasn't near my pc 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (10/8/15)

It's Monday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> It's Monday


and 11:00am has come and gone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (10/8/15)

Me me me  haven't had vape mail of this magnitude before lol jk may the best vaper win

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/8/15)

I wouldn't mind to taste there new line of juice. Should be amazing.


----------



## gman211991 (10/8/15)

I had no idea they launched their own line of juice have yet to try VK

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (10/8/15)

Gizmo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

@Gizmo is away on holiday and will only be back tomorrow night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 33316



That is a classic photo @Oliver Barry !
Super cloud
Great lighting
Good composure
And that T-shirt.... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

Thanks @Silver 
That t-shirt has its eye on the cloud ... I waited for the right ligting, took a pic during the day, but it didnt come out quite right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/15)

Hi Guys

Sorry for the delay in announcing the winner, we were away and the internet where we were yesterday was abysmal. Please give me 5 minutes to go through the entries and then I will announce the winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/8/15)

Fingers crossed 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/15)

Ok So I am exhausted after a long drive home, and everyones entries were really good so I chucked it into a randomiser

Conbgratulations to Stephen Czubora ( @BumbleBee if I am not mistaken)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/8/15)

Well done @BumbleBee

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/8/15)

Congrats .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

Well done @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (11/8/15)

Well done @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (11/8/15)

Congrats bro @BumbleBee enjoy the MONSTER!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok So I am exhausted after a long drive home, and everyones entries were really good so I chucked it into a randomiser
> 
> Conbgratulations to Stephen Czubora ( @BumbleBee if I am not mistaken)
> 
> View attachment 33370


Oh My 

What awesome news! Holy poop, this is amazing guys, thank you so much. Such an awesome way to end a less than pleasant day 

Thank you @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff you guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh My
> 
> What awesome news! Holy poop, this is amazing guys, thank you so much. Such an awesome way to end a less than pleasant day
> 
> Thank you @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff you guys are awesome


Glad we made your day a bit better. Say thank you to the randomiser too haha. 

Will ship tomorrow bud. What mg do you want the king Royale in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/8/15)

Congrats mate, be sure to put up some reviews for us. Lucky basted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Glad we made your day a bit better. Say thank you to the randomiser too haha.
> 
> Will ship tomorrow bud. What mg do you want the king Royale in


Thanks 

24mg will be great 

I'll drop you a PM

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks
> 
> 24mg will be great
> 
> I'll drop you a PM



Now I know why it says "its all about the Buzzz...." in your signature
Love it
Bring on the heavy throat hit Bumblebee!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (11/8/15)

Well done @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Awesome! Congrats @BumbleBee! You will love the tank!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! Congrats @BumbleBee! You will love the tank!


Thanks Rob, I'm very excited about this tank, loved my first Kayfun and this can only be a winner winner chicken..... (wait for it...) ..... dinner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks Rob, I'm very excited about this tank, loved my first Kayfun and this can only be a winner winner chicken..... (wait for it...) ..... dinner!



Start eating!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Start eating!


It's a big plus that chicken is Banting friendly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (12/8/15)

Congrats on the win @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/8/15)

congrats @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steamvent (14/8/15)

Finally back to reliable Internet connection. Congrats @BumbleBee totally amazing flavors.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/15)

steamvent said:


> Finally back to reliable Internet connection. Congrats @BumbleBee totally amazing flavors.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Thanks @steamvent. They really are pretty darn good. The reagent sauce has really surprised me, so far my favourite of the lot and I'm not even a big fan of melon flavours, this is really good. Peasant sauce is coming in at a pretty close second.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

Regeant Sauce is my absolute favorite @BumbleBee 

I get quite a strong note of paw-paw when vaping it in my drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Regeant Sauce is my absolute favorite @BumbleBee
> 
> I get quite a strong note of paw-paw when vaping it in my drippers.


Ah, so that's what that is, couldn't put my finger on it. I need to spend a bit more time on them to get to know each one but so far I'm really enjoying the range. I can only imagine how awesome they're going to be with a bit of natural steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (14/8/15)

Mine wont get a chance to steep... I will not afford them that luxury

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

